# lead certification course



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi gang, I just finished an 8 hour lead management course today. I didn't realise how toxic lead can be to the human body. I also learned that asbestos was an ingredient in linseed oil putty up-to the late 70's.

Gosh, I can remember my job as an apprentice painter around 1977, pulling old dried out putty from the bucket and adding linseed oil to soften it up. I used to smash it up with a hammer to soften it and mix it with my hands.


----------



## GusPrice (Jan 15, 2013)

Just out of interest Brian seen as you're a Dulux man - have you ever used the Peal Away product that they stock? 
I've got a smallish (40sq m) lead stripping job coming up I was contemplating giving it a go on. I've a rep coming over later in the week to demo it for me.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Gus,

peel away doesn't really work 100 %. Its o.k for timber but no good for removing paint from brickwork.


----------



## GusPrice (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Brian,

That's a pity - I had high hopes and had dreams of never again working off a trestle inside a plastic tent in 35C heat.

Oh well back to the drawing board

By the way I meant to ask was that the MPA Lead and Asbestos Management course or a different one?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian C said:


> Hi gang, I just finished an 8 hour lead management course today. I didn't realise how toxic lead can be to the human body. I also learned that asbestos was an ingredient in linseed oil putty up-to the late 70's.
> 
> Gosh, I can remember my job as an apprentice painter around 1977, pulling old dried out putty from the bucket and adding linseed oil to soften it up. I used to smash it up with a hammer to soften it and mix it with my hands.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Gus, yes it is the Master painters course. It was $ 395-

It was a full day and very informative. I am now accredited for lead management.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

GusPrice said:


> Just out of interest Brian seen as you're a Dulux man - have you ever used the Peal Away product that they stock?
> I've got a smallish (40sq m) lead stripping job coming up I was contemplating giving it a go on. I've a rep coming over later in the week to demo it for me.


Buy a sample gallon or quart and apply it to the brick, cover with the laminated paper or 3 ml plastic. Let it dwell on the surface for no less than 24 hours and up to 48 hours. Remove as much of the residue by hand, and use a stiff bristle brush with clean water to remove any remaining residue. We find Peel Away is a tricky animal, but when it works it kicks butt. We've had our best results with it on masonry surfaces.

Here is a house we did in Georgetown, last fall/winter









And after:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

hey Roamer, thats a great result, but did it remove all the paint from crevices and cracks in brickwork ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Roamer said:


> Buy a sample gallon or quart and apply it to the brick, cover with the laminated paper or 3 ml plastic. Let it dwell on the surface for no less than 24 hours and up to 48 hours. Remove as much of the residue by hand, and use a stiff bristle brush with clean water to remove any remaining residue. We find Peel Away is a tricky animal, but when it works it kicks butt. We've had our best results with it on masonry surfaces.
> 
> Here is a house we did in Georgetown, last fall/winter
> 
> And after:


Awsome transformation Roamer

Bet the clients were thrilled with the results


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Roamer said:


> Buy a sample gallon or quart and apply it to the brick, cover with the laminated paper or 3 ml plastic. Let it dwell on the surface for no less than 24 hours and up to 48 hours. Remove as much of the residue by hand, and use a stiff bristle brush with clean water to remove any remaining residue. We find Peel Away is a tricky animal, but when it works it kicks butt. We've had our best results with it on masonry surfaces.
> 
> Here is a house we did in Georgetown, last fall/winter
> 
> ...


They could afford it:yes:


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Brian C said:


> hey Roamer, thats a great result, but did it remove all the paint from crevices and cracks in brickwork ?


We had some great areas and others not so great. Really didn't matter as we were working in conjunction with a masonry restoration company. They re-pointed all of the mortar joints when we were done.

Here's a close up of the top of the front facade, immediately after removal.









This job topped out at just shy of 35k. The scaffolding and permits were not included, the masonry company took responsibility for those key items. Also, not shown in the picture was the far left hand wall that was partly accessed from the other neighbor's slanted terne roof.


----------

